# First Mod/vape Mail



## RozierQ (2/5/14)

Okay so I've just completed my first order and have purchased my First Mod ( Nemisis by Hicigar) will be posting the Pics on this thread once my cape mail arrives !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Nice @RozierQ - looking forward to the pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

good choice @RozierQ 

what device are using at the moment?


----------



## RozierQ (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> good choice @RozierQ
> 
> what device are using at the moment?


A Twisp , got myself a Protank 2 clone a few weeks ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RozierQ (5/5/14)

Ok as promised !!! Thanx @VapeKing ! <- (idk the proper tag for them)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Awesome @RozierQ - now you need to tell us your vape experience on this combination

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RozierQ (5/5/14)

hmm just had it for a few hours , want to play with it first  but so far ... Amazing !
will post a full setup and feels about it soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/5/14)

Looking forward to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Congrats @RozierQ 
What is the resistance of the coil in your tank?


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Congrats and enjoy.....how do you find the clone? The original PT2 was not all that popular due to leaking/gurgling issues. Is your clone better. Ideally you would want a dripper to go with that mech. Even a humble IGO-L will be perfect. Then you can try an RTA......


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Congrats and enjoy.....how do you find the clone? The original PT2 was not all that popular due to leaking/gurgling issues. Is your clone better. Ideally you would want a dripper to go with that mech. Even a humble IGO-L will be perfect. Then you can try an RTA......



you mean *RDA*


----------

